# A fat mystery snail...



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Got this one 3 weeks ago with 5 others...about 1/2" in diameter. This guy, in just 3 weeks, has about doubled in size. What an oinker! Camera is my sooper dooper Galaxy S8!


----------

